# Lube your chairs !!!



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

hello, gents

i am all about tweeking things, and preventive maintenance. since the bushings on my expensive kitchen chairs wore out :crying:, i am now lubing all bushings. i did my berkline chair yesterday, its pretty much bran new still.
there are tons of bushing under there.... the results are noticable, the chair works so much smoother now :yes:
and its easy and cheap.
get a can of "gel lube" . i use "1st AYD" brand, "#80 penetrating". its in a gray can, spray. 
recline your chair out all the way, and roll it over. then put a little dab on all the bushings, and on the recline screw. be carefull not to drip (don't want it getting on your carpet). then let it set up for a few mins . then roll the chair back over . its easy, will make your chair work better, and last longer.

on a side note. i noticed a 6"ish piece of repair material under the foot rest. 

p.s. use this stuff to lube the hinges on your car/truck doors. ESPECIALLY chevy/gm trucks !!!!!!!!!!


----------

